# One change of plan



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Depot closed yesterday, could not keep lossing money.
So friday night we will be at Valentinos pizza place.
5:30 for the party room, other buffee items also.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Marty,*
* We could still go there, it wouldn't be very busy, but I bet the service would be very slow. We could be there all nioght waiting. Thanks REX*


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang!!

Been there

Ate there

Enjoyed the food there


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Rats. That was a nice place.


----------

